# Going out to North ML on 3/25



## Guest

I cant make out Sun. b/c im going to Alabame,But want to get out Sat. if anyone has A open seat??


----------



## tojo

I will be camping with the family. Probably in shipyard canal if there is still space open on Sat. Im gonna try to fish fri, sat and sun. Will definitely hit JB's on one of those days.


----------



## Guest

I'll see you at the goon sunday!!!! im going to launch at riverbreeze sunday morning.


----------



## Guest

Yall SUCK!


----------



## tito

I am planning to go tomorrow, I have not been to jb's but only at bissettes bay, what time are you guys at riverbreeze?


----------



## tom_in_orl

Somewhere between 7:00 - 7:30 am. 


Eatme, whats up? why u pissed?


----------



## orlgheenoer

because hes gotta go to sweet home Alabama and we get to go to JB's fish Camp.

I might be out with my grampa but, I dont know where/how to fish live bait in the lagoon. I will try to find out.

Shoot me a PM, reguarding tomorrow and what time to be at JB's.


----------



## tojo

We made a pit stop at home to clean up...I thought I saw a Gheenoe at JB's but could not stop we were on our way to Manatee park. Who was the guy fishing in a white Gheenoe in a thong??? Tom??? :-?

On our way back out to the island...


----------



## tom_in_orl

> We made a pit stop at home to clean up...I thought I saw a Gheenoe at JB's but could not stop we were on our way to Manatee park. Who was the guy fishing in a white Gheenoe in a thong??? Tom??? :-?
> 
> On our way back out to the island...


No Tojo, I was not out on ML today in a thong. I was out on the Wekiva with my kids. Maybe I will see you tomorrow. I usually try to get to JBs around 11:30 to get a good table in the shade.

Tito, GPS coordinates and a map are on the Fishing Spots page at http://www.microskiff.com/fishingspots.html just in case you don't find us in the morning.

PM coming your way Tanner.


----------



## tojo

Sounds like you have a good alibi. This guy was in a standard Classic. Cheap thrill for the wife ;D ;D ;D

Camping went ok ,but I screwed up my TNT :-/

Caught plenty of trout and a couple of blues. I did not know this was a tournament weekend. I bet Slippery south looked like a zoo.


----------



## tom_in_orl

River Breeze is fine. The real problem is that the pumps at Lopez gas station are broke. The gas station down the street did not open till 7:30 am and it was *&%! mess. 

A big thanks to those of you who live in Oak Hill and Edgewater for the heads up. 

BTW, we are at JBs right now where are you?

Tito, I did not see you at the ramp. I hope I did not miss you.


----------



## tito

Sorry Tom, I was not able to go, went with the family to Church and then the mall, will definitely go wednesday am.


----------



## orlgheenoer

> Sounds like you have a good alibi.  This guy was in a standard Classic.  Cheap thrill for the wife ;D ;D ;D
> 
> Camping went ok ,but I screwed up my TNT :-/
> 
> Caught plenty of trout and a couple of blues.  I did not know this was a tournament weekend.  I bet Slippery south looked like a zoo.


Post pictures of damage


----------



## tom_in_orl

> Sorry Tom, I was not able to go, went with the family to Church and then the mall, will definitely go wednesday am.


Tito, I was a little worried that we never connected and you were left to fend for your self out there. Glad to hear that was not it. We will catch you next time.

Tanner and family, It was good seeing you. Tell your grandpa to join the forum if he ends up fishing with you regularly ;D

Wes and company, Sweet HB and thanks for lunch.


----------



## tojo

TNT is working again. It was a simple fix. I may post about it in the Gen section.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

> because hes gotta go to sweet home Alabama and we get to go to JB's fish Camp.
> 
> I might be out with my grampa but, I dont know where/how to fish live bait in the lagoon. I will try to find out.
> 
> Shoot me a PM, reguarding tomorrow and what time to be at JB's.



What I do to fish live bait is find a nice school of finger mullet, put on the end of your line with a circle hook and throw it out behind your boat, stick it in a rod holder and continue to fish while the mullet swims around in the back of the boat, loosen the drag a bit so when the fish bites he doesnt feel too much resistance, the fish should hook himself, thats what I do. I just went to sarasota for the seekend and fished turtle beach area and fished in the mangroves. I used a 5 inch finger mullet and landed a huge snook. I love fishing with live bait when artificial isnt doing the job. I am strictly an artificial fisherman, but when the bite isnt going well, live bait is always a GREAT option. Hope that helps.


----------

